# NYC Subway Fantrips



## F59 PHI (Jun 1, 2003)

there will be 4 fan trips going around the NYCsubway this month, This will be the only time that these trains will run, as they are soon to be returned to the transit museum.

The 1st and 4th trips(the 7th and 29th)consist consists ofSMEE)

1948 R12 5760

1950 R15 6239

1955 R17 6609

1964 R33WF 9306

This trip leaves from GCT shuttle TK1

The 2nd and 3rd trips (the 8th and 28th)consists of(AMUE)

1930 R1 100

1933 R4 484

1933 R4 491(may not be available on the 8th)

1938 R7A 1575(1948 R10 Prototype)

These trips leave from Chambers St. on the Nassau line

All trips are 35$, 40$ if purchased on day of trip.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 1, 2003)

F59,

Can you give us any more info on this? Like a website to check out or at least an address or phone # to get more info.

Thanks,


----------



## F59 PHI (Jun 1, 2003)

from the upcoming events page at www.nycsubway.org

2003 March of Dimes Charity Fan Trips

This year's NYCT Subdivision C/March of Dimes charity fan trips will be held using the Transit Museum's IRT and IND cars that have not seen service in many years. There will be four trips, two using the IRT SMEE cars (R14, R15, R17 and a R33 single), and two using the early IND R-types (R1, R4, R7). (If equipment is unavailable, a train of Redbirds or BMT D-types will be substituted.)

These trips are not to be missed. These cars have not run in service on fantrips in many years (probably at least 20!)

Tickets are: $35.00 for Adults; $20.00 for Children.

Include a Stamped Self Adressed Envelope [#10] please.

Checks payable to the March of Dimes.

Sat June 7 (IRT Cars) _____ Qty (Adults) _____ Qty (Children)

Sun June 8 (IND Cars) _____ Qty (Adults) _____ Qty (Children)

Sat June 28 (IND Cars) _____ Qty (Adults) _____ Qty (Children)

Sun June 29 (IRT Cars) _____ Qty (Adults) _____ Qty (Children)

Available from:

NYCT Subdivision C - MOD Trip

1311 Waters Place, Rm 221

The Bronx, NY 10461

I will be on all 4 of them.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 1, 2003)

Cool.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## F59 PHI (Jun 1, 2003)

The cars are viewable at nycsubway.org, and will be in their original paint schemes on the trips.

NOTE: R7A 1575 was rebuilt in 1947 after an accident as the prototype for the R10 order, and will be in the original R10 paint scheme.


----------



## amtrakadirondack (Jun 2, 2003)

Thanks for the info and the link!!!


----------



## F59 PHI (Jun 5, 2003)

the itinerary for the trips is out:

According to a subtalk post:

Posted by djf179 on Thu Jun 5 21:53:15 2003, in response to Re: The GO for the MOD trips is out!, posted by Stef on Thu Jun 5 09:49:21 2003.

Well then the TA cyber police can come and get me.

IRT, June 7: Westchester Yard to Grand Central Shuttle (track 1); via Lex to Livonia Yard; via 7th Avenue line to 239th Street Yard and lunch stop. To E180 and change ends for Dyre line. Then via Lex to Brooklyn Bridge, loop to Track 4 where excursion ends. Train returns to Westchester Yard.

IND/BMT, June 8: Coney Island Yard to Chambers Street track J1. To Broad Street and then via W line to 9th Ave lower. Then north to Ditmars via W line. South via W to Lex, change ends, then via R/F line to 179th Street and lunch. 179 to Jamaica Yard, then via G to 4th Ave then via F to Ave X and CI Yard. Leave CI Yard to Stillwell Ave and Brighton line to Whitehall Street and end of excursion. Train returns to Coney Island Yard.

Both GO's state that "stops for photographs or other reasons will be made at the discretion of the RTO Supervisor In-Charge."

Not responsible for last minute changes.

Now I guess I'll have to give myself 30 days in the street ;-)

(endquote)


----------



## Superliner Diner (Jun 5, 2003)

*F* *5* *9*,

Thanks for that itinerary. It's nice that failfans can ride these non-MTA-revenue excursions, and at the same time be doing their part to help organizations such as the March of Dimes.

I'm not sure I understand how the train is going to get through the Coney Island/ Stillwell Avenue area, since the *Q*, *N*, and *F* are all truncated back a few stations with substitute buses bridging the gap. Only *W* trains should be able to get in and out of Stillwell Avenue, although sometimes when they detour the *W* over the *N* routing, they manage to get past the current 86th Street terminus of the Sea Beach ( *N* )line.


----------



## F59 PHI (Jun 5, 2003)

What you say about stillwell is not quite true... It is true that only the west end line(w) stops at Ci, but all trains can still go to CI yards from their respective terminals because for rush hour put ins, they have to. i will attempt to describe the situation at stillwell in a line by line basis

Culver-

The only line that cannot go through to Stillwell station is the F, but that still has access to the CI through the Ave X yard leads. There is currently a pit where the culver tracks were. The Neptune and Aquarium stations are also being rehabbed.

Sea Beach-

The Sea beach line is and has always been, able to terminate at CI(so it still has access to the yards). But since Stillwell has only enough capacity to terminate 1 train coming from the west, the faster west end W line was chosen for the stillwell service.

Brighton-

The Brighton lne has always had at least 1 track open which has run from Brighton Beach to Stillwell before it enters stillwell, the track switches to the tracks aat the seabeach platform, one of which has always been left open, Q trains can access CI yards via these tracks. There is currently nothing where the brighton tracks were.

West End-

This line is the only one that has not changed as a result of the construction. There will be no service changes, but in the near future, the W will use the new Sea Beach platform to turn trains around. Hopefully by then, one of the Brighton tracks will be open, so there will not be problems with Qs going ointo/out of service.


----------



## F59 PHI (Jun 6, 2003)

Anybody here goin tomorrow or the day after?

I will be there with a subtalk nametag, labeling me "R30"

I will be waring a polo shirt, shorts, and a bit too much hair.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 6, 2003)

F59 PHI said:


> Anybody here goin tomorrow or the day after?
> I will be there with a subtalk nametag, labeling me "R30"
> 
> I will be waring a polo shirt, shorts, and a bit too much hair.


Nope, I couldn't do it this weekend. But I'm hoping that I can go to the ones at the end of the month.


----------



## Superliner Diner (Jun 8, 2003)

F59 PHI said:


> What you say about stillwell is not quite true... It is true that only the west end line(w) stops at Ci, but all trains can still go to CI yards from their respective terminals because for rush hour put ins, they have to. i will attempt to describe the situation at stillwell in a line by line basis
> Culver-
> 
> The only line that cannot go through to Stillwell station is the F, but that still has access to the CI through the Ave X yard leads. There is currently a pit where the culver tracks were. The Neptune and Aquarium stations are also being rehabbed.
> ...


F59,

Thanks for clarifying the Coney Island situation.


----------



## F59 PHI (Jun 10, 2003)

Reports on the trips:

SMEE: The train consisted of 6 Redbirds, N, 9330, 9331, 9333, 9328, 9332, 9329,S. there were equipment problems that caused problems with the Museum cars(the 15 had a leaky compressor, and the 17 developed 8 inch flats, which delayed the 12 and 33, and left them stranded on the 7 due to construction in the 60th st. tubes.)

AMUE: 491 was ready for the trip, but got hot journal boxes prior to the trip, and was unable to make it on the trip. we had a R77 Deisel on the end of the train incase we ran into 3rd rail gaps.

The consist was N R7A 1575, R1 100, R4 484, R77 894


----------



## F59 PHI (Jun 27, 2003)

tomorrow- 100, 484, 1575, and hopefully 491 will be running

It is likely thay the sunday trip will run R33WFs in between the museum cars.


----------



## F59 PHI (Jun 27, 2003)

"Posted by djf179 on Fri Jun 27 10:44:09 2003

If you want surprises, stop reading now. The routing for the MOD trips according to the GO’s; not responsible for last minute changes.

Saturday, June 28:

Leave Coney Island Yard at 9:00 am for Chambers Street, Track J1. 1030ish train leaves Chambers via J/M to Metropolitan Avenue. To Essex Street and then via the Christie Street Cut to north of W. 4th Street where the train will relay. South via A/H to Rockaway Park and lunch. From Rock Park to Far Rock, and then to Pitkin Yard. Leave yard and proceed to Lefferts Blvd. Back to W. 4th via the A line, and discharge; train returns to CI Yard.

Sunday, June 29:

Leave Westchester Yard at 9:00 am for Grand Central Shuttle,Track 1. At 10:40, leave for Flatbush Avenue via the Lex. From there via the 7th Avenue line to 242nd Street. Lunch. Train will then proceed to Times Square Spur track and turn. Proceed via the 7th Avenue line to north of 149th Street/Grand Concourse and turn. Train will proceed to 138th Street/Grand Concourse and turn. Proceed via Jerome Avenue line to Mosholu Yard. Then via Lexington Avenue line to 86th Street and turn. Train will proceed via Pelham line to Westchester Yard. Train will then operate via Lexington Avenue line to Brooklyn Bridge, and via loop to Track 4, and discharge; train returns to Westchester Yard.

Stops for photographs or other reasons made at discretion of RTO Supervisor. Changes to the routing made at discretion of RTO supervisor.


----------

